# Wire mesh for converting tubs



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

Okay so I can't find the right size mesh for converting tubs anywhere?! The first sheet I bought
was just pure luck and now I need more I don't know where else to look. I've tried B&Q they 
don't stock the smallest size that you need for mice. And I checked on ebay but they dont seem to have the right size either! and now I'm panicing as I need to convert some boxes by sunday and I cant find any. :| Does anyone know where I could get some cheap? Where does
everyone else go?
:?


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

I haven't done any my self but I did a quick search for DIY shops and if you follow the link below there is some mesh on this website. 
If this type mesh isn't small enough, type wire mesh into the key words box and lots comes up!!

http://www.focusdiy.co.uk/Fencing+Trell ... nvt/185544


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

I just found another website, it might be american, I'm not too sure but it looks like good quality stuff 

http://www.twpinc.com/twpinc/control/ca ... =TWPCAT_12


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Most garden centers sell it for about £6 per sheet, if not if you have a small local hardware shop ask the owner or manager and they should be able to order you some in for a bit cheaper.


----------



## Paul (Jan 3, 2009)

The only place I could find the right sized stuff was Wickes, but they kept it outside and was all rusty. I ended up buying a few sheets from ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 0377988137

Paul


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

wickes diy store does it if you have one.


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

HOORAY! thanks guys. just looked up wickes and turns out we do have one which i never new about! SO I'm gonna go up there and if worst comes to worst, I'll go on ebay and get the ones on there that I clearly missed! Thank you! =D


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

sarahc said:


> wickes diy store does it if you have one.


where I get mine from


----------



## dazarooney (Dec 10, 2010)

You could try here:

wire sheet


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I never new wire mesh was so scarce.The stuff comes out your ears up here


----------

